# Gentoo da usb

## Nio84

Salve, scusate ...ho appena letto la guida per fare il live usb di gentoo....

Ma se una persona ha a disposizione solo un netbook e deve per forza installare gentoo per la prima volta da usb (niente cd nel netbook) come deve fare?

Non avendo un altro sistema gentoo come faccio a dare quelle istruzioni per fare l'MBR nella usb?

Se volessi usare ubuntu per fare l'mbr , immagino che mi scannate perche ubuntu non è gentoo   :Laughing: 

Se vado sul forum di ubuntu...mi dicono di usare la versione usb di ubuntu.....

----------

## ciro64

Puoi usare qualsiasi liveusb tu desideri.

Una volta fatto chroot del nuovo sistema usa grub-install tranquillamente come spiegato nella guida (il comandolo sarà avviato nel nuovo ambiente gentoo quindi usando grub1 e non grub2 che usa ormai ubuntu).

Ciao.

----------

## Onip

Io prenderei una qualunque usb-live di linux che sia sufficientemente recente da permettere il chroot e installerei da quella. Se ne trovano a bizzeffe se googli.

----------

## Nio84

Si lo so ma io attualmente sul netbook non ho nessun sistema linux per farmi la usb live....

Se usassi unetbootin?

----------

## Onip

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Se usassi unetbootin?

 

 *unebootin homepage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> UNetbootin allows you to create bootable Live USB drives for Ubuntu, Fedora, and other Linux distributions without burning a CD. It runs on both Windows and Linux.
> 
> 

 

direi che dovrebbe andare...

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se usassi unetbootin?

 

abituati a indicare sempre i link delle cose che citi, altrimenti, cosa ti si può dire?

comunque, in linea di principio, il boot da usb non presenta alcuna differenza da quello tradizionale.

esiste però un piccolo problema di carattere fisico che è bene non trascurare.

i supporti flash hanno un numero limitato di sovrascritture, e pertanto, è consigliabile evitare di utilizzarli per i file temporanei.

la conseguenza è che le chiavette usb vengono configurate con la tecnica usata inizialmente per i LiveCD. non è una cosa difficilissima, ma che richiede qualche tempo per essere digerita. secondo me, è anche molto istruttiva.

L'idea è comprimere tutto il sistema operativo in una immagine read-only (si usa il formato squashfs, oppure cloop, alla knoppix way), che definisce il file system di root. tra l'altro, l'accesso in lettura alle immagini squashfs è sensibilmente più rapido e migliora molto le prestazioni apparenti.

i file temporanei vengono completamente smistati in un mount tmpfs, quindi virtuale, senza toccare fisicamente la chiavetta (è bene avere due giga di ram - minimo uno).

L'uso della tecnica "filesystem di unione" (aufs, permette di mantenere i file dell'utente in uno spazio read-write della chiavetta, che in questo modo viene utilizzata in modo corretto. io sto usando delle chiavette usb da anni, al di là di ogni mia più ottimistica attesa.

se vuoi, puoi trovare facilmente delle live per usb preconfigurate che si scaricano e si installano d'un fiato e, guardandole, puoi capire come sono fatte.

----------

## Nio84

Con unetbootin è andato tutto liscio che è una meraviglia

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bene  :Smile:  modifica il titolo aggiungendo risolto allora

----------

